# A new soul on the planet this morning



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Inroducing little G31, he checked out of his egg and into the world this morning just as I was leaving for work. Had a little trouble getting his butt out of the egg but he struggled and made it. Kept having to shake his head forward to get loose until his wings got out far enough then he could push himself out, Mom and baby doing well.

NAB 

Here he is almost out.










Here's the proud Mom.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Boy, I know how those mornings are!  
Congratulations to the little family! Mom is quite the looker, so baby has a good start.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little cutie, and to be born on *Friday the 13th.*  


Congratulations and welcome to the world G31 (wow....change the numbers and you get 13 LOL)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a little darling. It is a miracle each time I see one of these wee ones start with such a struggle to get out. He will be under mom now, feeling her heat and the soft feathers around him. That must be so wonderful after the work of getting out of the egg shell. Friday the 13th? Extra fortune. 

Margarret


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow!
Another very small yellow flammingo  .

Very cute!

Congrats!
-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS, NAB!!!

FRIDAY THE 13TH FOR G31...LOVE IT...HAVE ALWAYS CONSIDERED FRIDAY, THE 13TH LUCKY! AND, OF COURSE, 13 IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE NUMBERS!'

BLESS HIS HEART! HE HAS A GREAT START, A GREAT MOM and A GREAT "human" DAD!

*WELCOME, LITTLE ONE G31 !!!*

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES FROM

SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How beautiful. 

Welcome to the world G31

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

HAPPY HATCHDAY LITTLE G31

Mom looks very pleased with herself and so she should be!

Congratulations!

Lindi, Jax & Paddy


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the world, G31!!!

What a cute little guy.

Bill & Sophie.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, we'll need pictures EVERY SINGLE DAY of G31.  He (and his mom) are mighty handsome.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome in, it was a great day to hatch! More pictures please!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to the world little G31! Happy belated birthday.

He/she is GORGEOUS.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

The Mom looks exactly like my Pesto age 13 yrs. How cute. 

Good Luck with both. 

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been away too long. You mean we are up to G31? Well happy hatchday little one!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How is G31 Nab, can we get an update?

Thanks


----------

